#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-25
<n0wje> good morning all!
<vixtal-epi> ubuntu rules
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-28
<vixtal-epi> alguien de aki utiliza antivirus
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-30
<n0wje> good morning all
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-07-31
<n0wje> can anyone her help with drupal?
<n0wje> hello
